# Dogs killed possum...



## InStere0 (Mar 31, 2009)

So between last night and this morning my akitas killed a fairly small possum. They really didn't tear it up or anything, but the possum bled quite a bit. Are my dogs in any danger of catching any disease? They are up to date on ALL their shots and they did not have any scratches or bite marks on them.  Are they gonna be ok?


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd just monitor them for a few days to be safe but I'm sure they'll be fine...can't say the same for the possum


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

mine killed 2 possems in 3 days time!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

They should be fine. Ours have killed a few possum over the years with no ill results. I was first worried about rabies, but it's extremely rare for a possum to carry rabies - probably due to their low body temp.


----------

